# Web based IPv4/IPv6 address management



## sv01 (Feb 17, 2014)

http://www.gestioip.net/



> GestióIP is an automated, Web based *IPv4/IPv6 address management (IPAM) software*. It features powerful network discovery functions and offers search and filter functions for both networks and host, permitting Internet Search Engine equivalent expressions. This lets you find the information that administrators frequently need easily and quickly. GestióIP also incorporates an automated VLAN management system.


maybe some of us need such tools


----------



## bauhaus (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you for the finding.


----------



## blergh (Feb 17, 2014)

Seems pretty convenient, spanx


----------



## notFound (Feb 17, 2014)

Me gusta, mucho gracias.


----------



## Virtovo (Feb 17, 2014)

sv01 said:


> http://www.gestioip.net/
> 
> maybe some of us need such tools


I've used it before.  It's good.  I think William at Edis recommends it also.


----------



## CraigA (Feb 19, 2014)

Great find. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Everyday (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice find. Always looking for something that does this and is not integrated with something else. We used ubersmith for years and their IP management was great but if thats all you want its not worth getting.


----------

